# Recommend me a tablet, £100 or less.



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2015)

So in the absence of anything more interesting to ask my siblings to get me for christmas I thought I might as well ask for a tablet.   I think I'd like something a bit bigger than the small 7" ones but other than that, whatever.  

I suspect I'll mostly use it for watching netflix and browsing the internet generally at home unless anyone comes up with some fabulous thing they can be used for.   I already have a kindle for reading out of the home and will probably stick with that as shiny screens are difficult to read in the sun.


----------



## xenon (Dec 3, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> So in the absence of anything more interesting to ask my siblings to get me for christmas I thought I might as well ask for a tablet.   I think I'd like something a bit bigger than the small 7" ones but other than that, whatever.
> 
> I suspect I'll mostly use it for watching netflix and browsing the internet generally at home unless anyone comes up with some fabulous thing they can be used for.   I already have a kindle for reading out of the home and will probably stick with that as shiny screens are difficult to read in the sun.



Sorry Q, the cheap ones are mostly shit. AKA slow. Other opinions available. That the Argos Bush Mytab 2, Windows tablet got reasonable reviews last year. Circa 90 quid IIRC. ThatTesco Hudl might be worth a goer on a deal.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 3, 2015)

Check out the fusion stuff on amazon. Massive savings. My kids have them and they work fine. 

32GB Storage - Android 4.4 Kitkat - 10.1" Fusion5 Xtra Space4 Tablet PC - Quad-core CPU - Octa-core GPU - Sleek Design - Bluetooth:Amazon.co.uk:Computers & Accessories


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 3, 2015)

If that link doesn't work (it might be through my account)  it's a Fusion5. It's reduced from £199 to £80.

Specs... 
SPECIFICATIONS Brand - FUSION5 CPU - BoC - ARM® Cortex(TM)-A7 Quad-Core and PowerVR(TM) SGX544MP2 GPU Screen - 10.1" 1024 * 600 Capacitive Touch Screen Memory (RAM)- DDR3 1GB Bluetooth - YES Storage - 32GB (AVAILABLE SPACE IS ABOUT 26GB) External Storage - Supports upto 32GB tf-Card (micro sdhc card) WiFi - 802.11b/g/n Camera - FRONT 1.3MP and REAR 2MP - Dual Camera G-Sensor - YES OS - ANDROID 4.4.2 KITKAT Battery 5800mAh HDMI - Standard Mini HDMI port USB - Micro USB port Earphone - 3.5mm earphone jack 

32 GB partition breakdown 

16 GB internal storage (pre-set on motherboard) 
16 GB SD storage (additional internal sd added to the chipset)


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 3, 2015)

I have a hudl2 it's completely fine, I had a nexus 7 before that which was more than twice the price, won't be buying an expensive one again, no point.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2015)

xenon said:


> Sorry Q, the cheap ones are mostly shit. AKA slow. Other opinions available. That the Argos Bush Mytab 2, Windows tablet got reasonable reviews last year. Circa 90 quid IIRC. ThatTesco Hudl might be worth a goer on a deal.



Hm.  Lots of people seem to have budget tablets such as the hudl and be happy enough.  In as much as I've been paying attention anyway.  I think I'm fairly used to slow rubbish laptops, and slow rubbish wifi.  For no particular reason I want to avoid the Hudl. Just because it's Tesco I suppose although my record on my personal boycotts is patchy at best.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 4, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> If that link doesn't work (it might be through my account)  it's a Fusion5. It's reduced from £199 to £80.
> 
> Specs...
> SPECIFICATIONS Brand - FUSION5 CPU - BoC - ARM® Cortex(TM)-A7 Quad-Core and PowerVR(TM) SGX544MP2 GPU Screen - 10.1" 1024 * 600 Capacitive Touch Screen Memory (RAM)- DDR3 1GB Bluetooth - YES Storage - 32GB (AVAILABLE SPACE IS ABOUT 26GB) External Storage - Supports upto 32GB tf-Card (micro sdhc card) WiFi - 802.11b/g/n Camera - FRONT 1.3MP and REAR 2MP - Dual Camera G-Sensor - YES OS - ANDROID 4.4.2 KITKAT Battery 5800mAh HDMI - Standard Mini HDMI port USB - Micro USB port Earphone - 3.5mm earphone jack
> ...




Thanks.  Links to Amazon do seem to come out funny a lot of the time, as happened here.  I'll have  a look.  The only problem with 'special deals' currently available is  by the time they actually get round to it the offer will be gone.


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 4, 2015)

I checked the tesco site before posting that as I thought it was no more, it was there.  But have just read that it's been discontinued


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 4, 2015)

My sister has a hudl and loves it (Tesco Direct sell refurbs for £80ish when in stock)
lil Angel has a Kindle Fire HD7 and loves it (HD 8 is £129)

Scan sell refurb Chromebooks for just over a ton - dunno about using Netflix on a Chromebook though

I was considering getting one of those £50 Kindle Fires - they look grrreat for the splash - as an easy to carry around tablet - the kindle ereaders are much better for reading on though, battery life's loads better too


----------



## 74drew (Dec 4, 2015)

Buy Asus Zenpad 8 Inch Black - 16GB at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Tablets.

Asus Zenpad 8.0

I just got one of these for my good lady for £99. Not bad at all actually, got a memory card slot. Seems to handle most tasks pretty smoothly. Loads of preinstalled bloat but i'm sure that can be got rid.


----------



## 74drew (Dec 4, 2015)

74drew said:


> Buy Asus Zenpad 8 Inch Black - 16GB at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Tablets.
> 
> Asus Zenpad 8.0
> 
> I just got one of these for my good lady for £99. Not bad at all actually, got a memory card slot. Seems to handle most tasks pretty smoothly. Loads of preinstalled bloat but i'm sure that can be got rid.


Compares well to the hudl 2.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 4, 2015)

I've just checked the Tesco website as well and you can't buy the Hudl any more which is a total arse as I wanted one for travelling. 

I shall watch this thread with interest!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 4, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> So in the absence of anything more interesting to ask my siblings to get me for christmas* I thought I might as well ask for a tablet.   I think I'd like something a bit bigger than the small 7"*


----------

